# How rare is this



## KKeene (Nov 7, 2016)

Saw this guy in the road this morning.


----------



## KKeene (Nov 7, 2016)

Another picture


----------



## mr otter (Nov 7, 2016)

Hope you kept it, as a trapper I can say that is rare.  Might bring some money in the taxidermy market.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Nov 7, 2016)

I know a trapper that got one like that last year.  Said he planned on getting it stuffed and had big hopes of selling it.  Not sure if he ever did or not, but I'd say there is somebody out there that would shell out a pretty penny for one


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Nov 7, 2016)

Hard to tell with the flash but that looks like what we always called a blonde coon. The main part of the coat is a blonde color and the mask and tail rings kind of a light chocolate color. I've coon hunted for 20 years and looked at thousands of coons. The only blonde coon I ever saw alive my nephew caught in a live trap behind my grandmas house. We turned back loose and never saw it again.


----------



## KKeene (Nov 7, 2016)

I keep it and plan on getting him mounted.


----------



## Hogwild80 (Nov 7, 2016)

Same here looked at a heap of coons and have never seen one blonde,I'd get him mounted for sure.


----------



## KKeene (Nov 7, 2016)

I was on my way to work when I saw it. I dumped a bucket softballs I had in my trunk and carried him to work with me. I keep him in a freezer all day but i had to play a little trick on the secretary before I left. It doesn't look very realistic but she is a city gal.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2016)

I've never seen one personally, and I coon hunted hard for half my life.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 8, 2016)

Very cool. Never saw one either.


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Nov 8, 2016)

This is one my nephew caught probably 15 years ago.


----------



## KKeene (Nov 9, 2016)

Same color except for the eyes and nose.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Nov 9, 2016)

Ive seen one, caught in a live trap bout 10yrs ago.


----------



## joey1919 (Nov 9, 2016)

I saw one mounted in an antique shop in nga or Tenn quite a few years ago. Treed and trapped a lot of coons and never saw one. I would say super rare


----------



## Big7 (Nov 9, 2016)

Never seen one.

I coon hunted pretty hard in the 90's
until the guy with the dogs got married.

Wife made him get rid of them.
 (a line he's been working on for a while)
Now, he don't have the wife or dogs and to old to get started again. (true story)

Never give up your dog(s).

They are more loyal than anything except your mother.


----------



## Rick Carter (Nov 17, 2016)

Cinnamon Coon. They're beautiful. Not very many around.


----------



## Katalee (Nov 18, 2016)

the rat trap joke is original, love it.hunted in the 60's and 70' with my grandfather and never saw one.


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Nov 18, 2016)

KKeene said:


> ..had to play a little trick on the secretary ...


LOL


----------



## Patriot44 (Nov 19, 2016)

KKeene said:


> I was on my way to work when I saw it. I dumped a bucket softballs I had in my trunk and carried him to work with me. I keep him in a freezer all day but i had to play a little trick on the secretary before I left. It doesn't look very realistic but she is a city gal.



That is hilarious! 

I coon hunted my entire youth into my 20's and have never seen one. That should make a beauty of a mount.


----------

